# Wtf is wrong with averagejoe/crisick?



## Manu le coq (Apr 20, 2022)

He have been obliterated multiple times for his frauds on lookism and here. (Whose have magically disapeared for some weird reason).He has been doxxed, internet have pics of his mother/sisters, and his face fraudless. He claime to be a 6’3 millionaire with a 8x6 dick.

Yet he is still back on looksmax, asking for ratings, and trying to insult other people and put them down. if i were him i would be so embarzssed and ashamed that I wouldn’t show my face anymore.
On


----------



## Birdcell (Apr 20, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> He have been obliterated multiple times for his frauds on lookism and here. (Whose have magically disapeared for some weird reason).He has been doxxed, internet have pics of his mother/sisters, and his face fraudless. He claime to be a 6’3 millionaire with a 8x6 dick.
> 
> Yet he is still back on looksmax, asking for ratings, and trying to insult other people and put them down. if i were him i would be so embarzssed and ashamed that I wouldn’t show my face anymore.
> On


Thats the difference between negroid and caucasoid race


----------



## Manu le coq (Apr 20, 2022)

Birdcell said:


> Thats the difference between negroid and caucasoid race


V


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Apr 20, 2022)

Narcissistic personality disorder - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## Birdcell (Apr 20, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> V
> View attachment 1643076


And that's another difference between negroid and caucasoid , a bbc would've already fucked a landwhale instead of complaining


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 20, 2022)

he’s a very mentally ill man, he legit needs professional help


----------



## 6.5PSL (Apr 20, 2022)

Him and loox have the same issue, it's sad


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 20, 2022)

Lmfao i am the culplrit. He had been inactive for YEARS, the forum was dry and was banned for no reason so i unbanned him.

And lord and behold he logged into his old acc like an abused dog and is back at it spiking incel cortisol just like good ol .net days

You just cant hate it

@alienmaxxer @forevergymcelling @geezcel


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 20, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Lmfao i am the culplrit. He had been inactive for YEARS, the forum was dry and was banned for no reason so i unbanned him.
> 
> And lord and behold he logged into his old acc like an abused dog and is back at it spiking incel cortisol just like good ol .net days
> 
> ...



Unban makeinhappen 

Gone are the days where I would sit and enjoy my dinner while watching this nigga get shitted on


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 20, 2022)

his brain is damaged


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 20, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Unban makeinhappen
> 
> Gone are the days where I would sit and enjoy my dinner while watching this nigga get shitted on


Makeinhappen is a whole case the entire mod team has taken on. Sorry I cannt do so, he can re appeal in 3 months


----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 20, 2022)

He had puberty at 25 bro


----------



## Deleted member 17763 (Apr 20, 2022)

Crisick isn't a fraud (I have video call proof)


I commented on Crisick's latest TRM post in motion about how he attended university and studied photo editing so it would be entirely plausible that he could edit a video where he barely moves his face. He responded and called me out and I got his discord, he's actually legit so I said I'd...




looksmax.org


----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 20, 2022)

PearlHandledDeck said:


> Crisick isn't a fraud (I have video call proof)
> 
> 
> I commented on Crisick's latest TRM post in motion about how he attended university and studied photo editing so it would be entirely plausible that he could edit a video where he barely moves his face. He responded and called me out and I got his discord, he's actually legit so I said I'd...
> ...


----------



## averagejoe (Apr 20, 2022)

Oh look, another thread about your master. Sleep tight while dreaming of me incel


----------



## Enfant terrible (Apr 20, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> He have been obliterated multiple times for his frauds on lookism and here. (Whose have magically disapeared for some weird reason).He has been doxxed, internet have pics of his mother/sisters, and his face fraudless. He claime to be a 6’3 millionaire with a 8x6 dick.
> 
> Yet he is still back on looksmax, asking for ratings, and trying to insult other people and put them down. if i were him i would be so embarzssed and ashamed that I wouldn’t show my face anymore.
> On


his sister is cute
he is not a fraud actually looks like this now but probably got surgery


----------



## Hades (Apr 20, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> Oh look, another thread about your master. Sleep tight while dreaming of me incel


*go stick your pencil dick in between some sofa cushions frauding cuck*


----------



## Enfant terrible (Apr 20, 2022)

i remember when he first posted on lookism in 2018 and he looked way different


----------



## averagejoe (Apr 20, 2022)

So much fun making all these incels rage, literally been back for 3 days and there are already countless threads of abused dogs crying for me


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 20, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> i remember when he first posted on lookism in 2018 and he looked way different


God knows if he doesnt edit his videos


----------



## Enfant terrible (Apr 20, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> God knows if he doesnt edit his videos


i doubt its edited






Your browser is not able to display this video.





but he had stuff done for sure


----------



## Enfant terrible (Apr 20, 2022)

@averagejoe
lets be real
tell the truth


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Apr 20, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> i doubt its edited
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643650
> ...


This is defo ultra massive implants it doesnt look natural at all if not shopped


----------



## averagejoe (Apr 20, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> @averagejoe
> lets be real
> tell the truth


It’s easy, join me on video on discord


----------



## spark (Apr 20, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> i doubt its edited
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643650
> ...


it is edited, he is a professional after effects and photoshop guy, when he got doxxed it came out he was an editing freelancer, 




he even posted photos on lookism from when he was 14 and it was the same, all edited and he looked pretty much the same as now just younger, he basically sits in his room all day edits these photos and videos and then daydreams about being a millionaire gigachad


----------



## Deleted member 18528 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## averagejoe (Apr 20, 2022)

spark said:


> it is edited, he is a professional after effects and photoshop guy, when he got doxxed it came out he was an editing freelancer, he even posted photos on lookism from when he was 14 and it was the same, all edited and he looked pretty much the same as now just younger
> View attachment 1643657
> 
> 
> he basically sits in his room all day edits these photos and videos and then daydreams about being a millionaire gigachad


Here goes another one lmao this shit is hilarious 


Don’t rope if you ever see me IRL


----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 20, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> Here goes another one lmao this shit is hilarious
> 
> 
> Don’t rope if you ever see me IRL


Daily reminder you've been on PSL for years and haven't once addressed your old pics


----------



## Enfant terrible (Apr 20, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> It’s easy, join me on video on discord


as i said i dont doubt you look this but you got surgery 
it seems very likely


----------



## averagejoe (Apr 20, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Daily reminder you've been on PSL for years and haven't once addressed your old pics


Nothing to address when it comes from people from third world countries


----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 20, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> Nothing to address when it comes from people from third world countries


Still avoiding the question


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 20, 2022)

He got surgeries so what ? He’s not a pretty boy but I can see him being very high appeal


----------



## averagejoe (Apr 21, 2022)

spark said:


> all of his videos are 5 seconds long from the same angle lol


I literally propose you to go on discord with me on live video call. Are you up for the challenge? However, I will not be accountable for the mog and how I’m gonna make fun of your rat looking face


----------



## Manu le coq (Apr 21, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> I literally propose you to go on discord with me on live video call. Are you up for the challenge? However, I will not be accountable for the mog and how I’m gonna make fun of your rat looking face


Damn the dude is a 6’3 french aristocrat gigachad with a 8x6 cock and fucked 30 women by age 18,  the mog is too strong.

Yet i don’t understand why this 30yo grown ass man has nothing better to do with his time than brag to a bunch of teenager and insulting people online behind his computer.
Shouldn’t he do gigachad things like slaying? Partying? Going in vacation with 10/10 russian escorts?
Good looking and rich people are generally happy abt their lives and don’t need a self esteem boost from internet forum, because they are validated everydays of their lives.
But still he spend 4-5 hours a day on an incel forum.


----------



## averagejoe (Apr 21, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> Damn the dude is a 6’3 french aristocrat gigachad with a 8x6 cock and fucked 30 women by age 18,  the mog is too strong.
> 
> Yet i don’t understand why this 30yo grown ass man has nothing better to do with his time than brag to a bunch of teenager and insulting people online behind his computer.
> Shouldn’t he do gigachad things like slaying? Partying? Going in vacation with 10/10 russian escorts?
> ...


Takes 25 minutes a day to post on this forum and spike your cortisol, which leaves me with 23 hours and 35 minutes to enjoy my day and fuck your mom. 

However, moving the goal post now aren’t we? How high is your cortisol right now incel?


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Apr 21, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Unban makeinhappen
> 
> Gone are the days where I would sit and enjoy my dinner while watching this nigga get shitted on


----------



## Manu le coq (Apr 21, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> Takes 25 minutes a day to post on this forum and spike your cortisol, which leaves me with 23 hours and 35 minutes to enjoy my day and fuck your mom.
> 
> However, moving the goal post now aren’t we? How high is your cortisol right now incel?


Bro you started posting yesterday from 10am to 3pm today







don’t pretend that you just posted flor a bit. In this time span you’ve poste more than 30 times.
That is worse than what i was excepting. You spend your whole day here. You have no life. Even me who isn’t nt probably have more things going for me friends, and goout more than you.

Btw talking abt mothers


Spoiler



you made me start this nigga, don’t ever talk abt my mom, or I will crush your subhuman twink skull, and rape your milf mother while you’re watching and pissing yourself in fear


----------



## averagejoe (Apr 21, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> Bro you started posting yesterday from 10am to 3pm today
> View attachment 1644133
> View attachment 1644134
> 
> ...


Does it take an hour to post a comment you dumb fuck? Or less than 10 seconds


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Apr 21, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> Bro you started posting yesterday from 10am to 3pm today
> View attachment 1644133
> View attachment 1644134
> 
> ...


DONT SPEAK ABOUT A BBCS MOTHER  GANG SHIT NIGGA FUCK HIS AZZ UP NIGGA


----------



## Manu le coq (Apr 21, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> Does it take an hour to post a comment you dumb fuck? Or less than 10 seconds


I spend on average less than an hour a day on this forum. And i donnt even post, you posted like 40 times in the day, i can’t imagine the time you must have spent on the forum.
Let me describe your day you wake up at 12am you jerk off then hop on playing video games or posting here all day. And then go to sleep at 4-5pm. Sad


----------



## averagejoe (Apr 21, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> I spend on average less than an hour a day on this forum. And i donnt even post, you posted like 40 times in the day, i can’t imagine the time you must have spent on the forum.
> Let me describe your day you wake up at 12am you jerk off then hop on playing video games or posting here all day. And then go to sleep at 4-5pm. Sad







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Cry for the rich Chad 😘


----------



## germanlooks (Apr 21, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> Nothing to address when it comes from people from third world countries


Then explain the huge difference between these pictures:


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 21, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> i doubt its edited
> 
> 
> View attachment 1643650
> ...



Ngl looks gigachad here @AscendingHero


----------



## Kozner (Apr 21, 2022)

The guy's posting high quality videos and calling out people to a video call idk what else can he do. Maybe spawn in front of your faces to make sure?


----------



## Deleted member 18261 (Apr 21, 2022)

Old pics seem suspiciou 

But salludon amnesia were normies before too 

Maybe he got surgeries 

How is he meant to prove he's real other than video calling which he's saying hell do?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 21, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Ngl looks gigachad here @AscendingHero


Looks insane here, crazy good lower third.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Apr 21, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Looks insane here, crazy good lower third.
> View attachment 1644328
> View attachment 1644329



He has the best chin on this forum.

Projected 
Wide 
Tall and squared


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Apr 21, 2022)

averagejoe said:


> View attachment 1644175
> 
> Cry for the rich Chad 😘



My nigga got a QR code on a table at his house. 

Billionaire level shit 

Also Crisick i’m learning French. It’s not that hard. 

What language would you say is the most useful to learn when visiting Europe?


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 21, 2022)

FangedNoumena said:


> My nigga got a QR code on a table at his house.
> 
> Billionaire level shit
> 
> ...


English lol

Go learn Russian And Swedish (russia/ukraine and sweden hottest females in the whole planet)

Personally I want to crsip up my Spanish and learn portuguese and italian🤩


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 21, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> He has the best chin on this forum.
> 
> Projected
> Wide
> Tall and squared


Possible with chin shield and androgens?


----------

